# Amp



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have 4 6.5" Dual speakers and I want a small, cheap, watterproff amp. What knind?


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

i havent found any small amps for cheap


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

memphis has some marine grade amps,,,i have found just go to wal mart an get one or auto zone,,,put it in the speaker box sealed an no problems,,,,i use dual and sony explode,,,cause it it does crap out then you dont have much in it.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I want to hide it. I'll see what I can find on bass pro.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

put it in the speaker box,,,,we was getting these blue plastic speaker boxs on e-bay for cheap back in the summer,,,you can fit two six's in them and a 100 watt amp in side and it rocks,,, got one on a kodiak ( can be seen in a pic at snorkel for 450 kodiak thread) and have one more that is ready to go just needs paint.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.basspro.com/Dual-Electronics-Corporation-6-5-Speakers/product/10205417/-1655620
^^^^This is my speakers.

http://www.basspro.com/Sony-Marine-4/3-Channel-Amplifier/product/10217539/-1738847
^^^ a little much.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Bingo!!!
http://www.provantage.com/pyle-plmr-a400~7PYLE078.htm


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

try Onlinecarstereo.com. i just ordered 2 boss audio water proof 6.5 speakers and a sound storm ev2 marine amp. havent gotten them yet so i have no info on how good they are. the amp is really small. im building a speaker box from 6" pvc pipe. the amp is suppose to be 200 watts max. i did read where it was like 100 watts continuous. i paid 90 bucks for 2 speakers and amp with shipping. i will post after they are installed. the amp was like 40 or 45 bucks


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my speakers a few months ago. $60 for 4 6.5". Max power is 100 watts each I think. I ordered the amp today, $40. It should be here some time next week. My dad got some THICK 6" pipe at work (got to love free 'stuff') I should have a little over $100 in it when I'm done. It will be BA, 400 watt surround sound. :rockn:


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

i got my speackers a t academy for like 25 and i hoocked up in my truck just here them and they sound good i just need an amp that will fit in the pvc that 6 inch big


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I just finished my split tube, no pics yet though. Two 6.5 mtx thunder marine ($115) and the amp i found on e-bay for about ($50) shipped it's a mitzu 500 watt fits nice in the 6" abs. I also found a water proof case for the 3rd gen ipod nano since otter box doesn't carry them any more. The site is called h2o audio. It wasn't cheap, about($75) but it is an awesome case worth tne money for anyone that has been looking for one. The amp is loud, and seems to work good, we will see how it holds up.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

hooliganhodgie said:


> I just finished my split tube, no pics yet though. Two 6.5 mtx thunder marine ($115) and the amp i found on e-bay for about ($50) shipped it's a mitzu 500 watt fits nice in the 6" abs. I also found a water proof case for the 3rd gen ipod nano since otter box doesn't carry them any more. The site is called h2o audio. It wasn't cheap, about($75) but it is an awesome case worth tne money for anyone that has been looking for one. The amp is loud, and seems to work good, we will see how it holds up.


 
Give us a review after a few rides. I have the same Mitzu amp pushing a pair of Polk DB6.5s in a 6" audiotube. Its decently loud but my buddy that has a similiar setup with a brand name 200watt amp kicks the crap outta mine. Plus im using an Ipod which makes the tube alittle louder/clear than a cheap MP3 like he is using. Its all in the amp....IMO


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info, what amp is your buddy running? Does it fit on the 6" alright?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually I found out that he bought the audiotube pre-made from offroadsoundsystems.com . I did happen to call the owner of the site and he said he'd sell me the amp for $40 or $50......althought this was 3 months ago. Just checked out the site and he wants $130 for the same 200 watt amp. He did mention that Pyramid 240 is a pretty good amp and you could pick one up on ebay for fairly cheap (around $40). Good luck man and let me know what you decide to go with. I'll be rebuilding my tube once hunting season is over.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*New amp and its LOUD*


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

does the amp fit inside a 6"pipe?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Ebay has some small amps just put in atv amp and they will come in diffrent colors. They also are small enough to fit into 6" pvc pipe at 500watts. I have one but have not had the time to install it on my bike. I am hopeing the amp will supply enough power. O an free tweets to boot at 35 dollars lol.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

BIGBEARJOHN said:


> Ebay has some small amps just put in atv amp and they will come in diffrent colors. They also are small enough to fit into 6" pvc pipe at 500watts. I have one but have not had the time to install it on my bike. I am hopeing the amp will supply enough power. O an free tweets to boot at 35 dollars lol.


Hopefully it isn't the Mitzu, I have the same amp and tweeter combo. It works okay, not very loud.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got a 150 watt amp that fits inside my ammo can perfectly.

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

KidRock said:


>


you arent afraid the amp will get wet?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you have to run a amp? Or is it just to make it louder?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I run a fusion radio with iPod dock inside the radio and it pushes 4 6x9s and 4 6.5s with no problem and it jams it's a$$ off. I can leave it on for hours and it does not kill the battery.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

KidRock, your wheeler is set up very nice!


----------

